# 300# versus 250# extension ladder



## Plasmech (Feb 25, 2008)

Is it worth it to get a 300# extension ladder over a 250# extension ladder if the user only weighs 165 pounds? Is the 300# ladder going to be more sturdy, stable, and last longer?


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Plasmech said:


> Is it worth it to get a 300# extension ladder over a 250# extension ladder if the user only weighs 165 pounds? Is the 300# ladder going to be more sturdy, stable, and last longer?




Is the 300# ladder going to be more sturdy,.........Yes

stable = sturdy................Same as above.......Yes

last longer?......Thicker aluminum..........Yes

But,with the better ladder it is going to weigh more. I always go with safer the better with ladders.A few extra pounds vs me falling.I will carry the few pounds.As time goes by it would seem I am already carrying the pounds any way......................:laughing:


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

It depends on the length for me. If it is a 12'-20' ext ladder, I can handle some wobble. If you do on up to the 24'+ range, I like it pretty stable. The thing will weigh a ton but it is nice walking up something that high that stable.

For what it is worth, I read somewhere that the way a ladder gets its rating is.... max extension, laid horizontally on supports at each end, and the respective weight must be supported with minimal deflection in the center of the ladder.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Plasmech said:


> Is it worth it to get a 300# extension ladder over a 250# extension ladder if the user only weighs 165 pounds? Is the 300# ladder going to be more sturdy, stable, and last longer?


I've got both a fiberglass 300 lb. and an al 250 lb. ladder. The fiberglass is clearly the better choice as far as being more durable and stable. I weigh, 185 btw. In reality, however, I usually go for the al ladder. It probably weighs 1/2 as much as the fiberglass and it's much easier to move around.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

jcalvin said:


> For what it is worth, I read somewhere that the way a ladder gets its rating is.... max extension, laid horizontally on supports at each end, and the respective weight must be supported with minimal deflection in the center of the ladder.


That's what I remember from fire-school. 

FWIW, I think the 300# ladder will definitely be more stable, but I'm not sure I'd say it will last longer, necessarily. It will definitely be harder to move around, and with a large ladder this can be significant. Especially if you plan to move it yourself. Stability is a personal issue, to some extent. Some people are comfortable on a ladder that has some wobble to it. Other people don't want to be on anything that feels short of completely rock solid. 

Something I'd pay more attention to is the quality of the parts. Specifically, look at the dogs (or pawls) - those latches that hold each rung as the ladder is extended. Avoid ones made from stamped sheet metal at all cost. These should be substantial cast-aluminum assemblies, with stout springs, and smooth action. If that means going up a weight rating, then to me that's far more important than reducing a little wobble.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

also,,,you may have a bigger buddy packing heavy stuff up it for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

When I am working on a ladder, I am usually there with something like a crowbar pushing prying banging, carrying something heavy up there with me or something like that. That's all additional stress and load on the ladder. Heavier ladders generally have heavier duty components and will handle occaisional overloads better. Normally, there isn't much price difference and you'll get more bang for your buck with the 300#. My grandpappy was a carpenter for 30 years and he always said "when a ladder stops springing, you better start praying" I grew up on 30-36 foot wooden extension ladders and they have plenty of spring. Good quality heavier ladders have alot less bounce.


----------

